# New MaraX Users. How are your shots?



## Burnzy

Morning.

wondering how new users are finding the machine. No matter what i do i am getting gushers, tried couple of beans, two different grinders on finest setting, tamping extremely hard. switched from VST back to standard double, Ive even tried different Tampers, I cannot choke this thing!!!

Using Columbian Luiz Valdez roasted 29/06, tried some fresh El Salvador as well, same thing. I have ordered my favourite Ethiopian as well to try.

Brew pressure on blind basket is just over 10bars.

anyway intrigued how others are getting on?

🙂


----------



## Jason11

My first shot was around 34 secs with the same grind setting I was using with my Classic, that was in the 14-18 Lelit basket. With a 18g VST basket I then tried I was around 25 seconds so had to grind a bit finer but am around 38 seconds now for 18.5 dose 37/38 yield. Mines running around 10.5 bar with a blind basket so the slightly higher pressure won't be the reason they're running fast.

Can you grind any finer ?


----------



## Burnzy

Jason11 said:


> My first shot was around 34 secs with the same grind setting I was using with my Classic, that was in the 14-18 Lelit basket. With a 18g VST basket I then tried I was around 25 seconds so had to grind a bit finer but am around 38 seconds now for 18.5 dose 37/38 yield. Mines running around 10.5 bar with a blind basket so the slightly higher pressure won't be the reason they're running fast.
> 
> Can you grind any finer ?


 Thanks Jason.

no options to go finer on the mignon or pro grinder. Im baffled by it


----------



## Dalerst

Burnzy said:


> Thanks Jason.
> 
> no options to go finer on the mignon or pro grinder. Im baffled by it


 What dose are you using? Im sure you already have but try increasing it by 1g and see what happens.


----------



## Burnzy

Dalerst said:


> What dose are you using? Im sure you already have but try increasing it by 1g and see what happens.


 18g, yeah ill try a 19g for my mid morning coffee.


----------



## Burnzy

heres the first shot this morning if it helps, beautifully even lol, but too fast.


----------



## Dalerst

That didnt look to bad to me, 25 seconds for 18g in 32g out. How much more do you want to slow it down by?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Burnzy said:


> Thanks Jason.
> 
> no options to go finer on the mignon or pro grinder. Im baffled by it


 No way the Mignon could not grind fine enough so it's so fine you'd think it's black flour. What's your basket prep like? This is most likely your issue. Also, what makes you think the Mignon cannot go any finer?


----------



## Burnzy

MediumRoastSteam said:


> No way the Mignon could not grind fine enough so it's so fine you'd think it's black flour. What's your basket prep like? This is most likely your issue. Also, what makes you think the Mignon cannot go any finer?


 So using standard double, tend to stop half way through grinding and give a little tappy tap, and then ill use my thumb to even as much as poss by eye and then tamp.

The smallest micro turn finer and the Burrs are touching. 😔


----------



## Jason11

There's a point at which if you're grinding too fine then you will get channeling. Maybe try a few coarser settings and see what happens.


----------



## Burnzy

Dalerst said:


> That didnt look to bad to me, 25 seconds for 18g in 32g out. How much more do you want to slow it down by?


 Yeah I thought that when i watched it back actually. Ideally i like mine fairly even, so id like that 32g in about 30 seconds. Which i should be able to achieve.

thats ignoring the fact that the setting i am on should really be choking the machine. I initially thought it was my grinder, when the pro on the finest setting wont choke it either im thinking beans, machine or user error now 🙈


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Burnzy said:


> So using standard double, tend to stop half way through grinding and give a little tappy tap, and then ill use my thumb to even as much as poss by eye and then tamp.
> 
> The smallest micro turn finer and the Burrs are touching. 😔


 Don't change the grind settings.

If it's your first shot in the morning, purge 4g.

Grind 18g into the standard double.

Using a toothpick or similar, distribute/fluff up the grinds.

With your tamper, gently level and then tamp until you feel the grinds are compressed. There's no need to stand on the tamper. Just make sure everything is levelled off and compressed.

Let me know what you get.

Your Mignon should choke the machine on the finest setting, to the point that nothing will come out of the basket, not even 3 minutes after running the pump!


----------



## Burnzy

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Don't change the grind settings.
> 
> If it's your first shot in the morning, purge 4g.
> 
> Grind 18g into the standard double.
> 
> Using a toothpick or similar, distribute/fluff up the grinds.
> 
> With your tamper, gently level and then tamp until you feel the grinds are compressed. There's no need to stand on the tamper. Just make sure everything is levelled off and compressed.
> 
> Let me know what you get.
> 
> Your Mignon should choke the machine on the finest setting, to the point that nothing will come out of the basket, not even 3 minutes after running the pump!


 I will try this for my next coffee and let you know.


----------



## Burnzy

Purged some through, did some tooth picking, did 19g. This is what i got. Tastes good!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Burnzy said:


> Purged some through, did some tooth picking, did 19g. This is what i got. Tastes good!
> 
> View attachment 42570


 Good. Did you notice any difference in the flow though? I mean, can you go finer if you wanted to? I really can't believe you are in the "finest' setting. 🙂 - There's another thread that I'll take a look where you talk about the grinder. Let me read that.


----------



## Andrewczy

I must say the first video you put up doesn't look bad at all. Maybe just a tad quick, but all depends on taste I guess?

What does everyone think of the timing of shots? With the slow preinfusion buildup, are you aiming for a longer brew time compared to previous machines? (ie if the same beans are 25 secs output on a prev machine, aiming for 30 secs or so on the Mara?) I'm currently dialing in a set of beans which I've never tried before, so it's abit hard to judge


----------



## paul87

Andrewczy said:


> I must say the first video you put up doesn't look bad at all. Maybe just a tad quick, but all depends on taste I guess?
> 
> What does everyone think of the timing of shots? With the slow preinfusion buildup, are you aiming for a longer brew time compared to previous machines? (ie if the same beans are 25 secs output on a prev machine, aiming for 30 secs or so on the Mara?) I'm currently dialing in a set of beans which I've never tried before, so it's abit hard to judge


 I've generally found 35-40 secs works nicely.


----------



## DavecUK

I know I'm getting old when I have to go back and look at my reviews and videos to see what I said but yeah 35 sec sounds about what I liked to do.


----------



## Burnzy

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Good. Did you notice any difference in the flow though? I mean, can you go finer if you wanted to? I really can't believe you are in the "finest' setting. 🙂 - There's another thread that I'll take a look where you talk about the grinder. Let me read that.


 I kid you not, a micro adjustment finer and its chirp city!!!

the flow was much slower at the start, i think maybe i am being too fussy, i don't know, there so many variables lol. I tend to like them to start a bit drippy.

ive been using a sage DTP for the past 4 years, and thats a 54mm basket i wonder if its just getting used to the machine.

ive considered it may be alignment issues with the burrs, but posts ive read state the inconsistency in the grind is visible to the eye. To me the consistency/quality of the grind from the mignon seems fine to me. 
if i press it lightly with my fingers it clumps.

I'm starting to think it may be a mix of the beans, not dosing enough, not purging the grinder etc.

the fact my pro grinder wont choke it either suggests methodology or beans. 🙂


----------



## OliG

Have you tried tamping slightly firmer or softer and pulling back to back shots to see what differences it makes?


----------



## Burnzy

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Good. Did you notice any difference in the flow though? I mean, can you go finer if you wanted to? I really can't believe you are in the "finest' setting. 🙂 - There's another thread that I'll take a look where you talk about the grinder. Let me read that.







Thats the shot after your recommendation - its actually pretty nice!

just that concern that i am at finest setting really.

thanks for your help tho, really do appreciate it


----------



## Burnzy

OliG said:


> Have you tried tamping slightly firmer or softer and pulling back to back shots to see what differences it makes?


 Yeah tamping harder than i usually would to be fair. As a rule i try not to change my tamping - id always adjust at the grinder, but with no options to go finer i have adjusted my tamp. 👍🏼


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Burnzy said:


> I kid you not, a micro adjustment finer and its chirp city!!!
> 
> the flow was much slower at the start, i think maybe i am being too fussy, i don't know, there so many variables lol. I tend to like them to start a bit drippy.
> 
> ive been using a sage DTP for the past 4 years, and thats a 54mm basket i wonder if its just getting used to the machine.
> 
> ive considered it may be alignment issues with the burrs, but posts ive read state the inconsistency in the grind is visible to the eye. To me the consistency/quality of the grind from the mignon seems fine to me.
> if i press it lightly with my fingers it clumps.
> 
> I'm starting to think it may be a mix of the beans, not dosing enough, not purging the grinder etc.
> 
> the fact my pro grinder wont choke it either suggests methodology or beans.


I'm baffled. I used to own a Mignon a while ago. With a VST 18g basket, and an E61 machine, I used to grind very close to burrs touching, like, maybe 3-4 numbers back from the "zero" point. If went 2 numbers towards zero (when the burrs touch), it would choke the machine. Nothing would come out. This is from memory, mind you. When you single dose, you need to grind significantly finer. From your other thread, I gather you are single dosing.

I suggest you don't. Fill that hopper at least half full and try again. Let me know if anything improves.


----------



## Burnzy

MediumRoastSteam said:


> I'm baffled. I used to own a Mignon a while ago. With a VST 18g basket, and an E61 machine, I used to grind very close to burrs touching, like, maybe 3-4 numbers back from the "zero" point. If went 2 numbers towards zero (when the burrs touch), it would choke the machine. Nothing would come out. This is from memory, mind you. When you single dose, you need to grind significantly finer. From your other thread, I gather you are single dosing.
> 
> I suggest you don't. Fill that hopper at least half full and try again. Let me know if anything improves.


 Will do, i was going to try hopper full technique tomorrow. Thank you

got a niche coming in sept, and the mignon will be my pour over grinder anyway, but id like to work out whats happening.


----------



## Jason11

MediumRoastSteam said:


> I'm baffled. I used to own a Mignon a while ago. With a VST 18g basket, and an E61 machine, I used to grind very close to burrs touching, like, maybe 3-4 numbers back from the "zero" point. If went 2 numbers towards zero (when the burrs touch), it would choke the machine. Nothing would come out. This is from memory, mind you. When you single dose, you need to grind significantly finer. From your other thread, I gather you are single dosing.
> 
> I suggest you don't. Fill that hopper at least half full and try again. Let me know if anything improves.


This would make sense with the single dosing instead of beans in hopper. Be interested to hear the results.


----------



## Dalerst

> 1 hour ago, Burnzy said:


 That looks spot no to me, if you like the taste then that all that matters.


----------



## siliconslave

i'm using 18g and getting 38g out in about 35 seconds and it looks about the same as your getting in that second video - but the taste is very good, much finer and its too short (20-30grams out)

Whats the scale btw, looks good with the timer built in.


----------



## Dalerst

siliconslave said:


> Whats the scale btw, looks good with the timer built in.


 I have the same ones, from @BlackCatCoffee cant go wrong for the price.

https://www.blackcatcoffee.co.uk/collections/eqipment/products/copy-of-hario-temperature-conrol-buono-electric-kettle-1


----------



## Rob1

The only time I've seen people struggling to slow shots down when the burrs are almost chirping is with Pacamara. This is a bit odd really. Poor alignment possibly but not purging old grinds and single dosing could add to the problem.


----------



## Pleevus

Are you getting the same results with both tampers? Is there a size difference?


----------



## Burnzy

Pleevus said:


> Are you getting the same results with both tampers? Is there a size difference?


 Yep tried that 👍🏼


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Burnzy said:


> Will do, i was going to try hopper full technique tomorrow. Thank you
> got a niche coming in sept, and the mignon will be my pour over grinder anyway, but id like to work out whats happening.


How did it go?


----------



## Burnzy

MediumRoastSteam said:


> How did it go?


 About the same, having all the beans in the hopper seemed to make no difference at all. 😔 the last one i made was really good, just purged some through, single dosed, toothpick etc etc. And got a 32 g out in 30 seconds - so was tasty

(just the fact that im at finest possible setting on the mignon is the only issue lol)


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Burnzy said:


> About the same, having all the beans in the hopper seemed to make no difference at all. 😔 the last one i made was really good, just purged some through, single dosed, toothpick etc etc. And got a 32 g out in 30 seconds - so was tasty
> 
> (just the fact that im at finest possible setting on the mignon is the only issue lol)


 Is it new? where did you buy it from? Have you contacted them? It doesn't seem right.


----------



## Burnzy

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Is it new? where did you buy it from? Have you contacted them? It doesn't seem right.


 Yeah, about a month old from Bella Barista I remember thinking even on the sage DTP that i was near burrs touching... but since I've had the MaraX its pushed the grinder even more to that limit.

So i spoke to Bella Barista, and she said do not foil shim it as it can damage the grinder (im sure thats not true, if done correctly) she then said its such a common issue with the Mignons they are going to release an instructional video on how to fix it. The advice was as the burrs are so new they will need to be seasoned, and they will be sticky so basically give it a good clean paying careful attention the outer rim of the burrs, and that should fix it.

she said to let her know how it went. 
i cleaned it, it didn't fix it, emailed back and she never got back to me lol. I had to send my first MaraX back, so feeling a tad disheartened by it all if I'm honest


----------



## cuprajake

Umm interesting


----------



## Burnzy

A point to add, I have to say as gutted as i was to get a faulty one, my new MaraX is working perfectly. And I am over the moon with it - i cant wait to pair it with my new niche in sept


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Burnzy said:


> Yeah, about a month old from Bella Barista I remember thinking even on the sage DTP that i was near burrs touching... but since I've had the MaraX its pushed the grinder even more to that limit.
> 
> So i spoke to Bella Barista, and she said do not foil shim it as it can damage the grinder (im sure thats not true, if done correctly) she then said its such a common issue with the Mignons they are going to release an instructional video on how to fix it. The advice was as the burrs are so new they will need to be seasoned, and they will be sticky so basically give it a good clean paying careful attention the outer rim of the burrs, and that should fix it.
> 
> she said to let her know how it went.
> 
> i cleaned it, it didn't fix it, emailed back and she never got back to me lol. I had to send my first MaraX back, so feeling a tad disheartened by it all if I'm honest


Have you tried phoning them? I exchanged a few emails with Claudette recently, she answered every single one of them.

Unless you are doing something crazy, this doesn't seem right.

I no longer have a Mignon, so I can't be sure.

Maybe worthwhile asking anyone with a Mignon to go fine as much as you are and see what happens with their E61 machine?

As far as I remember, if I grind at the finest setting, it would grind slower and the coffee was really powdery, almost like flour powdery (almost, not that fine of course) that it'd clump like crazy.

Clean the grinder throughly and put back together.

With the grinder off, take the hopper off and spin the spindle with your fingers. Then adjust the dial to go finer, until you notice resistance, that the burrs are touching. Is that point the same as you current "finest" point?


----------



## Mark70

Not sure if this will help you I have a Specilita paired with a Mara bought in Feb this year. My burrs chirp at -0.5 and I grind between 1.5 and 0.5 dependent on the bean to get 18g to produce 36g in about 35 seconds Have never took it fine enough to choke the machine although I am sure it would


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Mark70 said:


> Not sure if this will help you I have a Specilita paired with a Mara bought in Feb this year. My burrs chirp at -0.5 and I grind between 1.5 and 0.5 dependent on the bean to get 18g to produce 36g in about 35 seconds Have never took it fine enough to choke the machine although I am sure it would


 Mark70. Just letting you know, the numbers are for reference only for your grinder. They do not translate equality to all grinders. For instance, your grinder may touch burrs at setting 0.5. Burnzy might be at 4.2.

edit: just re-read your post. You are on the ball. My bad, sorry. This should give Burnzy some reference.


----------



## Burnzy

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Unless you are doing something crazy, this doesn't seem right.
> 
> agreed!
> 
> As far as I remember, if I grind at the finest setting, it would grind slower and the coffee was really powdery, almost like flour powdery (almost, not that fine of course) that it'd clump like crazy.
> 
> ill attach a picture, i know its hard to do tell anything from a photo.
> 
> Clean the grinder throughly and put back together
> 
> shall i take bottom burr off as well, im yet to do that?


----------



## Burnzy




----------



## Burnzy




----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Burnzy said:


> <img alt="6047F07F-2BB2-4456-B99D-47411D1DF69E.thumb.jpeg.7f0a6baa559dfb233da58913e9eb3bfe.jpeg" data-fileid="42628" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_07/6047F07F-2BB2-4456-B99D-47411D1DF69E.thumb.jpeg.7f0a6baa559dfb233da58913e9eb3bfe.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


I wouldn't bother with the bottom burr.

I read and re-read@Mark70 comment above. I think I understand, but sometimes I doubt myself.

So, he is saying that:

Burrs touch at setting -0.5. Assuming this means between 0 and 5 on the dial, from an arbitrary reference point.

Then he says that his operational range is between 0.5 and 1.5. So there's a whole number "range", minimum, to go finer than espresso and slow shot to a halt (between 0.5 and -0.5).

Are you saying that you are currently operating at his equivalent of -0.5, just a tad coarser, -0.4 maybe?


----------



## Burnzy

MediumRoastSteam said:


> I wouldn't bother with the bottom burr.
> 
> I read and re-read@Mark70 comment above. I think I understand, but sometimes I doubt myself.
> 
> So, he is saying that:
> 
> Burrs touch at setting -0.5. Assuming this means between 0 and 5 on the dial, from an arbitrary reference point.
> 
> Then he says that his operational range is between 0.5 and 1.5. So there's a whole number "range", minimum, to go finer than espresso and slow shot to a halt (between 0.5 and -0.5).
> 
> Are you saying that you are currently operating at his equivalent of -0.5, just a tad coarser, -0.4 maybe?


 So, this shows where i am currently at, the dial shows my current setting, which getting me roughly 35 g out in 30 seconds (19g in)

as you can see the slightest turn finer and you hear the burrs start touching. When the grinder stops, you can hear the chirping, when i make the final adjustment at the end (back to current setting) the chirping stops. Unless im wrong and that noise is fine? 🙈

(Excuse the washing machine)


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Burnzy said:


> So, this shows where i am currently at, the dial shows my current setting, which getting me roughly 35 g out in 30 seconds (19g in)
> 
> as you can see the slightest turn finer and you hear the burrs start touching. When the grinder stops, you can hear the chirping, when i make the final adjustment at the end (back to current setting) the chirping stops. Unless im wrong and that noise is fine?
> 
> (Excuse the washing machine)


If you are getting 18g -> 36g on the MaraX standard basket (or even on a VST 18g, which you need to grind finer) in 30s, using freshly roasted coffee (or even 3 months old) this doesn't seem right.

Edit: Do as I mentioned in the other post to find your "true" zero. Using your fingers only, grinder unplugged from the wall.

Let us know where that point is.


----------



## Burnzy

MediumRoastSteam said:


> If you are getting 18g -> 36g on the MaraX standard basket (or even on a VST 18g, which you need to grind finer) in 30s, using freshly roasted coffee (or even 3 months old) this doesn't seem right.
> 
> Edit: Do as I mentioned in the other post to find your "true" zero. Using your fingers only, grinder unplugged from the wall.
> 
> Let us know where that point is.


 Ill do that now, thank you!


----------



## Burnzy

MediumRoastSteam said:


> If you are getting 18g -> 36g on the MaraX standard basket (or even on a VST 18g, which you need to grind finer) in 30s, using freshly roasted coffee (or even 3 months old) this doesn't seem right.
> 
> Edit: Do as I mentioned in the other post to find your "true" zero. Using your fingers only, grinder unplugged from the wall.
> 
> Let us know where that point is.


 Do i spin that gold spindle? What way? And how do i know when they touch, is it visible or with dial completely stop? 🙈 sorry for noob questions


----------



## DavecUK

To find true zero use fingers but grinder must be opened and completely cleaned to do this. Or you see false touching points.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Burnzy said:


> Do i spin that gold spindle? What way? And how do i know when they touch, is it visible or with dial completely stop?  sorry for noob questions
> 
> <img alt="F4A69944-0C5E-4B22-ACD1-A301121A9027.thumb.jpeg.6047fd35f83e46f58b3d5c866b1f6886.jpeg" data-fileid="42632" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_07/F4A69944-0C5E-4B22-ACD1-A301121A9027.thumb.jpeg.6047fd35f83e46f58b3d5c866b1f6886.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


See post 38. The grinder needs to be completely clean. (You don't want coffee in between the burrs).


----------



## Burnzy

So given it a good clean. With top burr back on. How do i adjust burrs so they touch? What do i spin/turn?

thanks


----------



## Northern_Monkey

@Burnzy - Should be clockwise is the way the burrs spin, it's easier to turn it with a small socket and extension to give you a better hold if you have one.

You will feel a change in the resistance, go gently and you will be able to feel when it happens.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Burnzy said:


> So given it a good clean. With top burr back on. How do i adjust burrs so they touch? What do i spin/turn?
> 
> thanks


You use the grinder adjustment. No tools required!

You want to find at which setting the burrs touch, by rotating the spindle with your fingers, so you can also or detect unevenness.


----------



## Burnzy

MediumRoastSteam said:


> You use the grinder adjustment. No tools required!
> 
> You want to find at which setting the burrs touch, by rotating the spindle with your fingers, so you can also or detect unevenness.


 Ah i get it, thank you. 
do i turn until it completely stops and then roll off a bit. Its so uneven! It moves freely and then on a portion of the burr you can here it scraping as you turn.

do i slowly back off until there is no scraping whats so ever, and thats my finest point possible with no touching?


----------



## DavecUK

Just till you feel and hear it start scraping...but as I said burrs/grinder must be spotless


----------



## Burnzy

Gave it all a good clean/brush/hoover.

I think its very uneven. Very small portions of the burr are scraping as i turn. I have to back right off before there is no touching at all.
Im guessing they shouldn't scrape in certain areas of the burr for ages before they eventually completely lock? And i am guessing its not okay to run grinders when small areas of the burrs are touching?

gonna fire up the machine for a coffee now, see what happens.

🙈


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Burnzy said:


> Gave it all a good clean/brush/hoover.
> 
> I think its very uneven. Very small portions of the burr are scraping as i turn. I have to back right off before there is no touching at all.
> Im guessing they shouldn't scrape in certain areas of the burr for ages before they eventually completely lock? And i am guessing its not okay to run grinders when small areas of the burrs are touching?
> 
> gonna fire up the machine for a coffee now, see what happens.


So, where's the true zero?


----------



## DavecUK

Did the touching point change once the grinder was clean?


----------



## Border_all

Not sure did Tom share this it's perhaps worth at least a look


----------



## Burnzy

MediumRoastSteam said:


> So, where's the true zero?


 So if true zero is where the burrs first scrape, its exactly where i was before!


----------



## Burnzy

> 2 minutes ago, Border_all said:
> 
> Not sure did Tom share this it's perhaps worth at least a look


 Yeah i did watch that, Thank you. its really interesting to watch, and something id be prepared to do maybe 2/3 years down the line. But i'm not prepared to shim a brand new grinder. Plus i would mess that up. 🤣


----------



## Burnzy

DavecUK said:


> Did the touching point change once the grinder was clean?


 Didnt seem to change at all, bare in mind i had given it a deep clean two days ago.


----------



## Border_all

Burnzy said:


> Yeah i did watch that, Thank you. its really interesting to watch, and something id be prepared to do maybe 2/3 years down the line. But i'm not prepared to shim a brand new grinder. Plus i would mess that up. 🤣


 I agree though i know Tom found significant difference from the start. My Eureka can go just before -1 on the dial. It also has some uneven touch about that time when spinning the burr


----------



## Burnzy

Border_all said:


> I agree though i know Tom found significant difference from the start. My Eureka can go just before -1 on the dial. It also has some uneven touch about that time when spinning the burr


 yeah, i wish i was confident enough to do it. Ill contact bella barista to see what they want to do.


----------



## Burnzy

Here, so the scraping is quite extreme, to lose any scrape i backed quite a bit off. Thanks for everyones help, i guess this is the issue 🙏


----------



## TomHughes

Border_all said:


> I agree though i know Tom found significant difference from the start. My Eureka can go just before -1 on the dial. It also has some uneven touch about that time when spinning the burr


 Yeh it was a big difference for me, they were not well aligned at all, not sure where the issue is.

However having now seasoned the grinder I have removed some of the shimming. So maybe it's just the burrs need a good amount of beans through them.


----------



## Burnzy

Anyway, about the same results from it since doing all this. Ill contact bella barista see what they say.

happy sunday all!! and thank you for all your help.


----------



## Jason11

Burnzy said:


> Anyway, about the same results from it since doing all this. Ill contact bella barista see what they say.
> 
> happy sunday all!! and thank you for all your help.
> 
> <img alt="73441A1A-02FF-43DC-9F85-F7B44C982FC0.thumb.jpeg.4cf00352b3688088b3a6bdc8ab2060e7.jpeg" data-fileid="42640" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_07/73441A1A-02FF-43DC-9F85-F7B44C982FC0.thumb.jpeg.4cf00352b3688088b3a6bdc8ab2060e7.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Hope you get it sorted soon@Burnzy

Ps. When's the sticker coming off ?


----------



## Burnzy

Jason11 said:


> Hope you get it sorted soon@Burnzy
> 
> Ps. When's the sticker coming off ?


 😂 Do you know what, i keep putting it off! Lol i may pull it off tomorrow - last time i spent 20 minutes carefully removing all the glue! Infuriates me!!


----------



## Jason11

Burnzy said:


> Do you know what, i keep putting it off! Lol i may pull it off tomorrow - last time i spent 20 minutes carefully removing all the glue! Infuriates me!!


I know what you mean. Every time I look at mine I expect a pool of water to be appearing from under it  I need to stop being so paranoid!


----------



## aganov

Burnzy said:


> 😂 Do you know what, i keep putting it off! Lol i may pull it off tomorrow - last time i spent 20 minutes carefully removing all the glue! Infuriates me!!


 Just use some olive/sunflower oil and a cloth. Removed in seconds.


----------



## Mark70

Sorry for the confusion on numbers I was away from home but am now back. The photo below shows what I called -0.5 this is the marker past zero and before 5. This seems to be the same point as chirping occurs on your grinder

i grind a quarter of a turn courser usually between the two marks either side of the 1 as shown in the second photo and get good results This is what I meant by 0.5 to 1.5


----------



## Burnzy

Reply from bella barista

"

The Mignon is working as it should you just need to adjust very finely 1 or 2 degree increments with grinder running and your coffee in it.

Once you get near the perfect grind size for good extraction on a new Mignon very small adjustments are required.

The Concentric teeth alignment is assured by mounting carrier, the parallel alignment is also assured by manufacturing tolerances.

I can assure you the teeth noise is as you point out the extremity of the mill teeth, provided you adjust very finely you will go fine enough to choke the machine. The other factor to consider is the mill teeth will take a few kilos to really season and get the best from your grinder, Claudette has offered to send another 1 kilo of QC fail beans to allow you to season set up adjust to your liking.

Let me know if you would like an additional kilo sending. "

i think he is saying its okay to use with burrs touching, im not sure lol, ive asked for clarification on that. Ive sent them the uneven burrs/ hand adjustment video as i thought that shows quite conclusively the burrs are uneven.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Mark70 said:


> Sorry for the confusion on numbers I was away from home but am now back. The photo below shows what I called -0.5 this is the marker past zero and before 5. This seems to be the same point as chirping occurs on your grinder
> 
> i grind a quarter of a turn courser usually between the two marks either side of the 1 as shown in the second photo and get good results This is what I meant by 0.5 to 1.5
> 
> View attachment 42643
> 
> 
> View attachment 42644


 Thanks for this. Looks like the new Mignons have a marker. 🙂 Nice touch.


----------



## Buster

I'm sure you have all realised .......but after some frustrating adjustment in the wrong direction I discovered that to go Finer you need to go Anti-Clockwise, and to go Coarser you have to go Clockwise. It seems that the 'Fine' marked on the dial with an arrow is to show that by increasing the number in the direction of the arrow you are going finer which means turning the knob anti-clockwise. Just discovered as I have spent the weekend trying to dial in a Mignon Specialita.........took rather longer than expected as I kept turning clockwise thinking that Fine (and therefore Finer) was in the direction that the arrow is pointing. All very confusing!

After much messing about I now have it set very well and am at last getting some really good shots off my Gaggia Classic Pro.


----------



## Jason11

Looking at the dial on the photo above I think I would have moved it in the wrong direction too initially.


----------



## Mark70

Buster said:


> I'm sure you have all realised .......but after some frustrating adjustment in the wrong direction I discovered that to go Finer you need to go Anti-Clockwise, and to go Coarser you have to go Clockwise. It seems that the 'Fine' marked on the dial with an arrow is to show that by increasing the number in the direction of the arrow you are going finer which means turning the knob anti-clockwise. Just discovered as I have spent the weekend trying to dial in a Mignon Specialita.........took rather longer than expected as I kept turning clockwise thinking that Fine (and therefore Finer) was in the direction that the arrow is pointing. All very confusing!
> 
> After much messing about I now have it set very well and am at last getting some really good shots off my Gaggia Classic Pro.


 Are you sure? I turn mine clockwise to go finer?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Clockwise goes finer. See the video. OP turns clockwise, burrs chirp.


----------



## Buster

Well the one I've been dialling on over the weekend is definitely anti clockwise to go finer. 2 on the dial is finer than 1 on the dial and to get from 1 to 2 you turn the knob anti-clockwise. I found it very confusing as my initial thinking was to follow the arrow and go clockwise to go finer but that is exactly the opposite and adjusts coarser.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

OK. I don't own a Mignon anymore. But the Video show Burnzy turning it clockwise to go finer. To go finer you need to go from 2 to 1, 1 to 0, 0 to 5, 5 to 4 etc... (the bigger the number, the coarser). The reference point is the bottom of the dial.

The adjustment says: "FINE <----" and "---> GROSSO" (clockwise and and anti-clockwise respectively). Unless your grinder has an extra cog somewhere. 😂👍


----------



## cuprajake

Weird, on my mignon manuale its deffor turn clockwise to go finer


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Buster said:


> Well the one I've been dialling on over the weekend is definitely anti clockwise to go finer. 2 on the dial is finer than 1 on the dial and to get from 1 to 2 you turn the knob anti-clockwise. I found it very confusing as my initial thinking was to follow the arrow and go clockwise to go finer but that is exactly the opposite and adjusts coarser.


 Buster, could you send us a photo of your Brevetatto (Adjustment knob)? I'm intrigued! 👍


----------



## TomHughes

Buster said:


> Well the one I've been dialling on over the weekend is definitely anti clockwise to go finer. 2 on the dial is finer than 1 on the dial and to get from 1 to 2 you turn the knob anti-clockwise. I found it very confusing as my initial thinking was to follow the arrow and go clockwise to go finer but that is exactly the opposite and adjusts coarser.


 Sounds like you received the aussie version


----------



## Buster

Well this is a mystery. Machine in Hampshire and I'm now away till Thursday evening but I'll take a photo then and then also dial it 180 degrees clockwise and anti clockwise and send some beans through to double check it all. Have to admit I found what should be a very straightforward process got very confusing at the weekend as everything I did seemed to be the opposite of what I was expecting until I had a 'light bulb moment' and finer was anti clockwise! Actually getting good shots with Bella Barista 'gaslight' beans and 25 secs from 1st drip so about 32/33 secs In all for 36-40 gr espresso.


----------



## Dorian

For a moment I thought I was doing it all wrong 🤦‍♂️, have a Mignon Specialita' myself and turning clockwise is definitely finer on my grinder.


----------



## Buster

Ok I stand corrected! No wonder I'm getting in a muddle trying to dial theSpecialita in! Clockwise is indeed finer. I'm almost there, 17g to 40g was 23secs so I'm going a tiny bit clockwise!


----------



## siliconslave

Remember the X has a pretty long pre-infusion, pressure doesn't seem to ramp up till about 10seconds in so you can get away with going longer (or at-least that seems to be the consensus)

On a side note does anyone else get very wet pucks out after? Wonder if i should try a smaller basket actually...


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

siliconslave said:


> Remember the X has a pretty long pre-infusion, pressure doesn't seem to ramp up till about 10seconds in so you can get away with going longer (or at-least that seems to be the consensus)
> 
> On a side note does anyone else get very wet pucks out after? Wonder if i should try a smaller basket actually...


 Do the opposite: Increase your dose slightly. Also don't "gently" lower the lever. Just lower the lever in a steady, swift motion.


----------



## siliconslave

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Do the opposite: Increase your dose slightly. Also don't "gently" lower the lever. Just lower the lever in a steady, swift motion.


 I do dump the leaver at the end of the shot, and will give it a go - dosing 19g into a 20g ims basket at the moment.


----------



## Jason11

siliconslave said:


> Remember the X has a pretty long pre-infusion, pressure doesn't seem to ramp up till about 10seconds in so you can get away with going longer (or at-least that seems to be the consensus)
> On a side note does anyone else get very wet pucks out after? Wonder if i should try a smaller basket actually...


I'm getting quite wet pucks too. Dosing @18.5g in an 18g VST basket so I don't think it's anything to do with underdosing.


----------



## DavecUK

Jason11 said:


> I'm getting quite wet pucks too. Dosing @18.5g in an 18g VST basket so I don't think it's anything to do with underdosing.


 It's a standard E61, with a standard vent system and a standard shower screen....so must be something to do with coffee or dose. one thing to note, you can grind finer on a MaraX and that can make pucks a little wetter because they don't drain down the same way. Try leaving the puck for 15 seconds before knocking it out....otherwise don't sweat it.

P.S. Using a really slow preinfusion on my V can often result in a slightly wetter puck. It's also coffee dependent, coffees needing a coarse grind come out drier than coffees that need a fine grind already as you have to go a bit finer..e.g. an el salvador or something.


----------



## Jason11

DavecUK said:


> It's a standard E61, with a standard vent system and a standard shower screen....so must be something to do with coffee or dose. one thing to note, you can grind finer on a MaraX and that can make pucks a little wetter because they don't drain down the same way. Try leaving the puck for 15 seconds before knocking it out....otherwise don't sweat it.
> P.S. Using a really slow preinfusion on my V can often result in a slightly wetter puck. It's also coffee dependent, coffees needing a coarse grind come out drier than coffees that need a fine grind already as you have to go a bit finer..e.g. an el salvador or something.


Yep thats what I usually do with the letting it drain before knocking out.


----------

